# Oakley Radarlock Path Sunglasses - Lens choice help



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

hey again,

I'm in the market for a new pair of cycling glasses. After careful review I've decided on a pair of the new Radarlock Path.

Can anyone who owns a pair of these and uses them soley for the purpose of cycling please give me some recommendations for lens choice?

There seems to be great variation between frame color, and the 2 sets of lenses that come with each.

- What is the general consensus for best all-purpose lens? - I mainly ride early mornings just as sun is rising.
- Does anyone own a pair with the G30/G40 "golf specific" lenses?
- Polarized vs Iridium?

I'm really liking the "Polished White/Jade Iridium Vented & Yellow Vented"










Thanks again for any help!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Those are the Radar Pitch. There are a few lens choice threads, just search for 'Oakley'. 

I'm a big fan of the orange Fire lenses.


----------



## arid (Nov 29, 2011)

I sometimes ride in a pair of radar pitch and switch between Positive Red Iridium for sunlight and G30 in dimmer conditions. Also have a pair of Jawbones in VR28 Black Iridium Polarized that I wear on occasion. I find the Positive Red Iridium works for 80% of the time except for those hours after dusk.


----------



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
I've searched and read the other threads on the Radar's.
They are all for the earlier model (not the new lock's), so I thought I'd start a new one.

The picture posted is of the Radar Path as well by the way:

http://au.oakley.com/products/6961

The Pitch has the bigger/fuller lens.

Cheers


----------



## Spooner (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm actually trying to decide the same thing. I really want to see the photochromic lense in person as that would work great for me. I tried to find some reviews of them but there isn't much out there. The lense chart shows that one of them gets as dark as the black iridium but I have read that most people love photochromic lenses but most of them dont get dark enough. I want to order mine tomorrow so I am going to do some digging to see if I can find any at a store to check out.


----------



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

yeh it's tough because if you want a specific colorway frame, the lenses aren't necessarily going to be what you're after.

i assume that you'll be able to buy all the lens options available at some stage but I couldn't find anything on oakley.com website where you could buy them individually.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

You can buy any Oakley lens individually from an authorized reseller....

I just got the photochromic clear to Grey (rx) also the Light Grey to Dark Grey

They are both amazing. I really think for cycling going with a photochromic makes the most sense because of the amount of time you spend on the bike. 

I went for a 80 mile ride SAT morning and started at 0630 in very hazy conditions and by the time we finished the sun was extremely bright. Never had to worry about having a lens in a pocket or my shades in the back of my jersey. 

I made fun of myself for buying the lenses that change color but once I was on the road the first time I was thrilled at how well they worked. 


I bought the Flak Jacket XLJ and I really can't say more about the lenses and frames. One of the best investments as far as accessories go I have made for cycling.


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

Extra/replacement lenses from Oakley's online store. 
http://www.oakley.com/store/products?N=308+2348+1340+128 

Try finding an actual Oakley store, they usually have a nice lense selection, and any authorized Oakley dealer will usually have a couple choices.


----------



## Spooner (Apr 12, 2012)

I already looked on their site and it doesn't look like they list any lenses for the radarlock, just the radar and they do not interchange. 

Which photochromic lense did you buy?


----------



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

Spooner said:


> I already looked on their site and it doesn't look like they list any lenses for the radarlock, just the radar and they do not interchange.
> 
> Which photochromic lense did you buy?


yeh, sorry, that's what I meant.

ive read that they actually do interchange, from the og radar path to the RadarLock, but not the other way round.

couldn't find any accessories for the RadarLock Path when I looked though. I guess they're still pretty new.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought the Clear to Grey (the are perscription so this probably wouldn't be a need for you)

Light Grey Transitions=Really liked these on a So-Cal day going from really bright to some what cloudy conditions

Also have been have not used yet the VR50....

I have the anti glare on all 3 and I am very impressed with them. I found the Radar's to be a bit overpriced for the frames and went with the Flak Jackets. You really can't go wrong with any of them though.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

One thing you might want to consider is the hydrophobic lens coating. Traditional Radar lenses have it but the new Radarlock lenses don't appear to. I had my first really sweaty ride with my Radarlocks and I was instantly taken back to my M-Frame/pre Radar days when the sweat coated the lens and didn't clear. I wasn't thrilled. Why would Oakley take a step back with features? To sell some hydrophobic pens for aftermarket application? 

I had some of the hydrophobic solution around so I have applied it to the lens and I am anxious to see how it compares to the factory applied treatment on the regular Radars.


----------



## Spooner (Apr 12, 2012)

Rustyrus said:


> I bought the Clear to Grey (the are perscription so this probably wouldn't be a need for you)
> 
> Light Grey Transitions=Really liked these on a So-Cal day going from really bright to some what cloudy conditions
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't need prescription. Would you say they get as dark as say a black irridium?


----------



## Spooner (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I just ordered some. I wouldn't be too caught up in exactly what you want as there are almost no radars in stock unless you want black. I settled on the black radarlocks with black irridium with an extra persimmon lens.


----------



## Silvercall (Sep 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a pair of these. I like how easy it is to switch out the lenses. I also have a pair of flack jackets and it always felt weird twisting the frame in order to get the lenses out.

Anyone know of any website that have cheaper accessory lenses? On the Oakley Canada site, the Red Iridium lens go for $110. just wondering if they are cheaper else where.


----------



## Spooner (Apr 12, 2012)

It's tough to get oakley for anything less than retail as they have a pretty solid MAP policy. That said you can sign up to get coupons from sunglass hut and you can get some good ones from time to time. One of my accounts is an oakley dealer though and they sell to me for cost 

I also changed my mind on my Radars-I went ahead and back ordered the Radarlocks with red frame and black iridium photochromic lenses. They are on back order for about 6 weeks but I just wouldn't be happy with the all black. I'm hoping to find a store with photochromic's in stock so I can see how they are before they ship. I did call oakley and talked to their customer service people and they were really helpful and I think I will be happy with them.


----------



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

Spooner said:


> I also changed my mind on my Radars-I went ahead and back ordered the Radarlocks with red frame and black iridium photochromic lenses.


ive seen a few pairs of those around but they're not even listed on the us oakley website?

is there a site that has all the unreleased/back ordered colorways?


----------



## Spooner (Apr 12, 2012)

They are on the site, I would post a link but I don't have enough posts yet. Just type 'path' into the search on the site and it brings up all the radar and radarlock's with the path lens shape.

And apparently when it says 'ships within a day' that doesn't mean they are in stock. They had basically nothing in stock in the warehouses and every store I went to only had black in stock as well.


----------



## hoodedmunkee (Mar 14, 2012)

How is everyone liking their Radarlocks? I received mine yesterday and frankly, I'm not very impressed with the frame quality. It makes squeaking noises when you hold the arms and twist them slightly. You wont notice it when it's on your head but for the price they sell 'em for, I was hoping for a more rigid product. I'm thinking whether I should return 'em and look for another product. Too bad since I like the deisgn and the clarity too.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

hooded said:


> How is everyone liking their Radarlocks? I received mine yesterday and frankly, I'm not very impressed with the frame quality.* It makes squeaking noises when you hold the arms and twist them slightly. You wont notice it when it's on your head* but for the price they sell 'em for, I was hoping for a more rigid product. I'm thinking whether I should return 'em and look for another product. Too bad since I like the deisgn and the clarity too.


You like the design and clarity, but when you do something that you normally won't do with them, it bugs? Man, put 'em on your face and go ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I ride with the Radarlock Matte White.
Oakley Polarized Radarlock Path Sunglasses available at the online Oakley store | Canada

But i do not use either of the lens they came with, but ordered myself a Black Iridium Polarized.

Love them, but sometimes I ride with my David Duval M-frames w/ the Slate Iridium lense.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

bdaghisallo1, the lens coating is something that drives me nuts. I had some Flak Jackets a while back that came with the hydrophobic coating and it was awesome. I could ride my wave runner and not have to worry about the lenses getting mucked up by the river water. The last couple pairs I bought, the store worker told me Oakley stopped putting the coating on themselves because some people didn't like it. WTF?? Now they give you some stupid pen to put it on yourself. BS, probably just saved them a few dollars in manufacturing. Now on my Jawbones, the coating works fine on the outside of the lens, but doesn't work for **** on the inside. I've bought the bigger coating pen, applied numerous times exactly like the directions say, and the inside of my lenses still get coated in sweat. :mad2:




hooded said:


> How is everyone liking their Radarlocks? I received mine yesterday and frankly, I'm not very impressed with the frame quality. It makes squeaking noises when you hold the arms and twist them slightly. You wont notice it when it's on your head but for the price they sell 'em for, I was hoping for a more rigid product. I'm thinking whether I should return 'em and look for another product. Too bad since I like the deisgn and the clarity too.


The frames are designed to be light and indestructable, which means they will be flexible. They also have joints in them now to make lens switching easier. Joints + flex = squeaking. They don't flex on your face, only when you twist them. Don't worry about it, the lenses still work great. 

Why would you want a more rigid product? If you're worried about that, buy the Csix for $2000. They are made of carbon fiber and titanium and probably won't flex as much.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

If you want polarized, you should consider avoiding the one-piece "shield" type lenses like Radar or M Frame because the lenses are RIDICULOUSLY expensive, especially replacements. Compare the price of a polarized Flak Jacket with the polarized Radar Lock.


----------

